# How Crummy is my stove?



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 12, 2014)

Been using and old Kresno stove that has the glass slats in front. 8 inch rear flue into my fireplace. It's not as "tight" as it used to be but it got me thru this past winter using about 5 cords from Nov. till  today. I can get a long log in, about 22 inches and still have a  warm top after 10 hours. Looking to upgrade. Getting itchy for a Fisher. Looking for comments and history on this old Canadian stove.
TIA.
Doug M  ny country


----------



## Motor7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Is this stove your only source of heat? If so, 5 cords burning 24/7 is pretty good.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 13, 2014)

I do have an oil burner but I live in an old colonial 1849 with very little insulation so I pretty much stay on one side of the house in the winter, the side that the stove is in. I keep my house thermostats at 45. No frozen pipes this winter. And I think I cut my oil bill this yearly $3000 buckaroos. Looking for some history on this stove as a seek out a FISHER.


----------



## valley ranch (Mar 13, 2014)

I have one suggestion. You could please, maybe show us around your colonial. Pictures are always nice. Thanks

Richard


----------



## coaly (Mar 13, 2014)

Pictures of stove are needed to identify it.
Glass "slats" are normally on coal stoves to allow secondary air above the fire to ignite coal gas. Does this burn on a grate with ash pan?

If this is the type, it's the same as the Efel Kamina. (13 pieces of glass) Trademark below;


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yupper It is the Efel copy from Kresno.
dlm ny country


----------



## Dune (Mar 13, 2014)

Fishers served a purpose, still have a following but are obsolete by today's technology.

A modern gassifer will use about half as much wood as a fisher for the same heat output.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow…. That is a big deal.. 1/2  the wood? How does a modern stove manage to achieve that?
dlm ny country


----------



## Dune (Mar 14, 2014)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Wow…. That is a big deal.. 1/2  the wood? How does a modern stove manage to achieve that?
> dlm ny country


Simple really. About half of the fuel value in a conventional woodstove goes up the chimney unburned.


----------

